# Die klassische Musik im Össtereich



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

More specifically Salzburg.

Going to be going there in August.

Already planning on seeing the Mozart birth house.

What else is there to do in Salzburg? Anyone been there and have stories to share? Do the chocolates with Mozart's face on them actually taste different to regular chocolate?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I remember strolling along the narrow streets in the old town area. The main cathedral Salzburger Dom is worth seeing. I played a Trinity Sunday mass there in 1992 on one of the four organs inside that building.

There are various salt mines open for tours as well.

There are also the Music Events to attend as well.

The elevators had actual 'elevator music' piped in ... playing (duh) Mozart, of course.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I spent a weekend in the Bregenzerwald in Österreich (the Eastern Kingdom), not far from Lindau across the border in Germany. I've never been to Salzburg, but I have eaten lots of Mozartkugeln :tiphat: However, I am too much a chocaholic to be obsessed with them: I love the finer chocolate, both milk and dark, and sometimes white, pure and unadulterated 

Mozartkugeln (Mozart balls, not Mozart's balls :lol: ) are extremely popular in Germany and are typically given and eaten for special occasions and holidays. Typically, they are made of layered nougat and pistachio-marzipan coated with milk chocolate. Definitely have some!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Yardrax said:


> Going to be going there in August. What else is there to do in Salzburg?


Salzburger Festspiele, of course. If you got in the queue 30 years ago. Look up Kieran's thread from last year. He went and said it was really hot around that time - but very scenic.


----------

